
To the policemen who beat me for checking the health of a man in their custody - Larrikin
https://medium.com/@aliafshar/to-the-4-white-male-policemen-who-beat-me-for-checking-the-health-of-a-sick-black-man-in-their-8d77789fb24d#.b6298ibxb
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12501668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12501668)

